# Audacity help



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a tutorial video on how to use it if that is what you are looking for. I also have an extended written one I can link to you from my blog here at HF.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

If you need mp3 files (for the Tenda audio board for example), you'll also need to download the Lame encoder - http://manual.audacityteam.org/o/man/faq_installation_and_plug_ins.html#lame


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

There's lots of tutorials on Youtube at https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Audacity I use it a lot, along with a few other programs, is there a specific question you have?


----------



## cullen505 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I don't have anything specific honestly. One of the things I was trying to do was to add songs onto a wav file that I created, so that my 3-axis skull/VSA routine was longer. That I got figured out, but with the more advanced stuff that I am doing this year, I find that my voice is not the best for the creepy vibe, and want to be able to change pitch/tone, everything, for 2015. Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

The pull down menu along the top has "Change Pitch" under "Effects", it's easy to use but a little finiky sounding but that might be good for what you are doing.


----------

